# G7th Heritage capo for acoustic 12 string. My first results...



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

So my Martin 12 string has never been happy with any capo. I have tried several and the Shubb for 12 string worked somewhat ok after much fiddling and retuning. Tried Kysers, Talias, and more but all have failed badly.

I read much praise for the new-ish G7th Heritage wide for 12 string with compensated bar. Well, I barked a lot at the crazy price but ordered one anyway. It just came in today from the UK via FedEx.

I promptly put it on and immediately noticed a complete lack of buzzing. What a [email protected]#!~ treat! However, I was somewhat disappointed with the number of strings that go slightly sharp. I was expecting no buzzing _and_ no retuning. Now, having said that, my Martin is going in to my Luthier on Monday for some treatment which may affect the results I have had so far with the Heritage. Wait & see on the sharpening, then.

Pluses?: The capo is beautiful; it was engraved for free with my name (offered to the Acoustic Guitar Forum members - a $20us value); it comes in a nice leather pouch with polishing cloth; it is numbered and warranted for life; comes with a regular 6 string pad as well (easily changed); it is very light and fits behind the nut when not used; G7th service and comms is just top notch.

Minuses?: It feels kind of flimsy at first but I'm sure it is not; it is definitely a two hand operation - no quick and dirty one-hand change with this capo; it costs a small fortune.

Once it's all said and done this capo will set you back a whopping $250 cdn (capo, tax, duty, exchange rate, shipping).

Is it worth it? Well, I'll let you know once my Martin is back from the doctor. Now. I would not buy one of those for my 6 strings but 12 string being a very different beast, I may have finally found the right capo.

Cheers


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That looks like the Schubb Fine Tune which I thought was already expensive at $75usd. I just ordered the Thalia which set me back over $100. $250 is a lot for a capo!! LOL Btw the Thalia comes with different 'rubber' thing that you can exchange depending.on the fret board profile. Might work for your requirement .


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG $250 for a capo!?! O.O


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a couple of G7th Performance Capos for my regular 6-strings and they are excellent and very easy to use (just squeeze on, release the tab off). For a 12, this one looks interesting.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I use a Kyser on my Larrivee 12 string. I had the Kyser when I got the Larrivee. I just assumed a normal capo would work. Most be something about the neck profile. The Larrivee does seem easier to play than other 12 strings.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Chito said:


> Btw the Thalia comes with different 'rubber' thing that you can exchange depending.on the fret board profile. Might work for your requirement .


I had 2 Thalias. One regular tension and one with the extra tension. I also had (and tried) all their pads. Both capos completely failed and were returned to Thalia for a full refund. Great service, lousy capos (for my 12 string anyway).


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Daniel Grenier said:


> I had 2 Thalias. One regular tension and one with the extra tension. I also had (and tried) all their pads. Both capos completely failed and were returned to Thalia for a full refund. Great service, lousy capos (for my 12 string anyway).


I spent the $100 or so on a Thelia capo too, looking for something that would work on a 12 string without retuning the bottom wound strings all the time. It didn't work for me either. I'll be watching to see how this story turns out.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I havent ever found a capo for my 12er Washburn from 1974, the neck profile just never really liked any of them


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice looking capo. I find on my 12 strings easiest is to use two basic spring types side by side. Works well.

That being said I'd always thought those screw types may be the way to go but have never tried one.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice capo. Just out of curiosity did you ever try a Paige capo? I was ready to buy an Elliott but was told to try a Paige first and I've been happy ever since. The price doesn't hurt the wallet too bad either.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Morkolo said:


> Nice capo. Just out of curiosity did you ever try a Paige capo? I was ready to buy an Elliott but was told to try a Paige first and I've been happy ever since. The price doesn't hurt the wallet too bad either.


No, never tried the Paige and likely won’t now either.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

this is a good thread!!

thx for posting. I too, suffer from " 12 string capo suck-itus "


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

the Paige looks quite good, too:


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

The main advantage to the Heritage is in the adjustable top bar that conforms to the radius of the fret board.
A clever idea well explained in this video.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

interesting, thx!

ps listening to him talk reminded me of all those ads for Pizzaville 

"it was a rainy day...."


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I was aware of the difference in capos for thinner and round acoustics versus larger flat classical guitars.
As I did not use them for many years, I became aware only more recently that different acoustics with different radius necks mean different capos too.
Last year, I attended Taylor road show : they explained that their 12 strings guitar nut were crafted so that the top of the strings were level instead of the lower part of the string.
Does this explain capo choice dilemma ?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the review.

I've used a Shubb 12 string capo since I got my last 12 string in '96. It works admirably, though there's the odd time it doesn't quite get the octave third without some repositioning. An acquaintance (now deceased) would cut slits in the rubber to make his fit better, something that works on several brands.

Other 12 string capos I've had include a Golden Gate, and a Planet Waves, both of which required some finessing.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Almost bought one last night but I just can't stomach a $200 bill for a capo.

Daddario has a yolk style capo out as well.

I might check out that one.

The shubb capos in general seem to use too soft of a rubber compound
But then Paige click looks good too.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

mawmow said:


> , I attended Taylor road show : they explained that their 12 strings guitar nut were crafted so that the top of the strings were level instead of the lower part of the string.
> Does this explain capo choice dilemma ?


Not really. The issue with 12 string guitars and capos is that it’s easy to lock the “fat” strings down. The hard part is to lock down the “thin” (octave) strings without creating buzzing or sharpening of both strings due to excessive pressure. The location of the octave string, ie level with the top or bottom of its bigger sister, doesn’t really matter. 

The beauty of the G7th Heritage is that it compensates for the height difference with its pressure-fitting feature and its formed bar - specifically designed for 12s.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

WonderfulRemark said:


> Almost bought one last night but I just can't stomach a $200 bill for a capo.
> .


I just want to emphasize that I shelled out that kind of cash specifically for my 12 string guitar. There are lots of far cheaper and excellent capos for the 6 string and there’s no need to get a Heritage for a 6 string. There are no good capos for the 12 string that I have come across, though - except for my new Heritage.


----------

